# First painting of the year



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Not your best?!! Dang - that painting is PHENOMENAL!


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with Solon! This is a wonderful painting. I love the detail and the black background!!!!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

If that's not your best I can't wait to see better!
It's awesome.


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! It seriously isn't the best. It was done quickly and with no interest in doing it.


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a beautiful painting! I'd love to see your "good" stuff if that is a not-so-good painting!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Stunning work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That painting is awesome!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! I'd love to be able to hang that piece on my wall.


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Jeese i swear i have never seen so many talented people in my life then i got on here and BAM AMAZING PICTURES EVERY WHERE.. you know that you've said that this is not your best you must paint another that is.. lol CANT WAIT TO SEE!!


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

Well, I'm no Tim Cox lol. Wish I was. But, I'll be starting a new one as soon as I can get to Michael's for some better paints. I used paint from Walmart on that one and had a really hard time. 

Thank you all so much! I was a little embarrassed of it and worried that it isn't going to bring anything at the auction. I'll find out Saturday.


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

Here is just a piece of a painting I done last year.









And a drawing of a Fjord I started and can't seem to finish.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

all I can say is WOW!


----------



## Adonai Ace (Jul 9, 2008)

Your paintings are beautiful! don't ever stop using your gift


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

Well.....They didn't auction it off. They had a really good turn out for the motorcycle ride, 300 bikes, but as soon as the ride was over everyone started leaving. There wasn't enough people left to have put it up. 

So, one of the members offered me $75 for it. What do you think? Is that a slap in the face, or is it reasonable? (I've never sold one of my paintings before) Would you give $200? Its already framed and matted.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

$75 for that is a joke. I would say $250.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*not your best?*

Sorry, my last post screwed up.

ANyway, Southern comfort, What makes you say this? This sense of dissatisfaction is based on what? Really, not just that you weren't emotionally into it. Many artists have to paint whether they are into it or not. But, it really is a outstanding portrait. What do you think needs improvemnt?
I ask this, rather anylitcally because I am a bit of an artist myself.
What would you change about this picture?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i cant see them !!!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope you didn't take $75 for such a beautiful painting, you really have a lot of talent.


----------

